# So what's gonna happen with the self driving cars?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Is it gonna be 3-4 years before Uber moves to a self driving car business? Will we be able to make money by having our cars rented out?

If Travis plans to kick us out, it's wrong how he's just using us now to generate money for the automated cars. Geez, he could at least add a tip button.

But it's like their greed is so large that they don't want customers to think a tip is required, they don't even want people to think that they're not tipping.

Going off on a tangent but it's hurt me to see this new culture. A culture where the customer wins and doesn't need to or shouldn't tip. But they get to yell, birp, take our stuff, rate us however they want.

That's what I can't stand about this new generation. They think that everyone wins as long as they win. Forget about everyone else, just please yourself. So entitled and you see it with kids these days too. "Just take Uber. It's cheap and you get free waters and chargers and don't have to tip."

Really hurts me to see the people in charge win and allow all the drivers to become so spoiled. Make money off us for their new cars.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ya know if it hurts you that bad stop driving...this is the ADVICE thread not the COMPLAIN every day thread


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Ya know if it hurts you that bad stop driving...this is the ADVICE thread not the COMPLAIN every day thread


That's easy for you to say.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> That's easy for you to say.


Actually very easy for me to say/type cuz I don't COMPLAIN about every trivial thing every day and post to strangers on these boards hoping it's "not right".... .easy fix #1 actually read past posts you won't have to report the same BS someone else has
#2 or just stop driving


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Actually very easy for me to say/type cuz I don't COMPLAIN about every trivial thing every day and post to strangers on these boards hoping it's "not right".... .easy fix #1 actually read past posts you won't have to report the same BS someone else has
> #2 or just stop driving


Don't know why it's so critical for us to follow the book.

I used to speak highly of Uber. I read everyone else's complaints and rejected them.

But that was because I thought a tip was included and everything was good. Once I learned the truth, I never have seemed to have gotten over it.

Yea I'll stop driving. But for now I'll continue to put up with these farting, no tipping pax. I'll have to keep sucking it up.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

What you can do is drive only when there's good Incentives and high surges, Don't offer passengers anything for free.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ub


DRider85 said:


> Is it gonna be 3-4 years before Uber moves to a self driving car business? Will we be able to make money by having our cars rented out?
> 
> If Travis plans to kick us out, it's wrong how he's just using us now to generate money for the automated cars. Geez, he could at least add a tip button.
> 
> ...


 Uber will be tied up in patent law violation litigation for DECADES . . .



DRider85 said:


> Is it gonna be 3-4 years before Uber moves to a self driving car business? Will we be able to make money by having our cars rented out?
> 
> If Travis plans to kick us out, it's wrong how he's just using us now to generate money for the automated cars. Geez, he could at least add a tip button.
> 
> ...


We are all paying back for that time Travis couldn't get a cab in Paris.
All Drivers must pay !
EVERYWHERE !


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Earn as much money as you can and join a village in alaska. Seriously thats what im doing. I feel like a better man to feel like im sustainable on my own. Own everything and learn how to fix things as thats the best thing a person should know how to do


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Why even worry about this? There is not one person in the world using a self driving car to get to work everyday. That includes the billionaires with a private parking spot that could be really easily programmed into a computer. 

They've been promising flying cars and robot cars for over 50 years. .. yes, it will happen in 10 years. .. they said in 1980. Replacing Uber drivers is far more complicated than riding some billionaire to work. ..so when you see that happen, figure 5 more years. Until then, drive surge only and stop giving pax free stuff.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Human history says ww3 will happen if they did SDCs country wide


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Is it gonna be 3-4 years before Uber moves to a self driving car business? Will we be able to make money by having our cars rented out?
> 
> If Travis plans to kick us out, it's wrong how he's just using us now to generate money for the automated cars. Geez, he could at least add a tip button.
> 
> ...


Oh don't worry, he still needs suckers to rent the cars, maintain them, gas them and take all liability for, you'll get your chance.

It's not like they can run an operation like that themselves without becoming a taxi company or can they?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Self- driving cars, or driverless cars. There's a huge difference.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

If there's any further developments, I'm certain Ramzfanz will enlighten us.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Why even worry about this? There is not one person in the world using a self driving car to get to work everyday.


Yikes. Swing and a miss! Self driving cars carrying live passangers started almost a year ago in the Netherlands. CA just approved them for some public roads and they are going live soon.



Jagent said:


> They've been promising flying cars and robot cars for over 50 years. .. yes, it will happen in 10 years. .. they said in 1980. Replacing Uber drivers is far more complicated than riding some billionaire to work. ..so when you see that happen, figure 5 more years.


Not sure who _they_ are but I'm both a tech and flying buff and never thought they were coming soon nor did anyone who followed them as far as I know. There's a massive difference between a guy in his garage building a piloted vehicle and what's going on with almost the entire auto and the largest tech companies with SDCs.

Now I think they both are coming soon for point to point service, mostly because they _are_, but more importantly because the money, effort, and technology needed are all finally here.

As for self-flying cars, they are scheduled to go live in July.

This one:








ChortlingCrison said:


> If there's any further developments, I'm certain Ramzfanz will enlighten us.


Yes, CA just approved them for some public roads and they will go into operation shortly.

It's in my blog:

https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-ent...driving-cars-encroach-on-your-uber-income.82/



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Oh don't worry, he still needs suckers to rent the cars, maintain them, gas them and take all liability for, you'll get your chance.
> 
> It's not like they can run an operation like that themselves without becoming a taxi company or can they?


Those _suckers _would be Volvo and Daimler (mercedes) who it appears will be providing the fleets for Uber in exchange for a piece of the TNC pie.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Earn as much money as you can and join a village in alaska. Seriously thats what im doing. I feel like a better man to feel like im sustainable on my own. Own everything and learn how to fix things as thats the best thing a person should know how to do


Too cold.
Topless Beach in Tahiti ?
Become a shrimp farmer.


----------

